# Paph. sanderianum



## Chien (Feb 23, 2017)

This is my friend's sanderianum, and I feel its color is too good not to share with you.


----------



## Chien (Feb 23, 2017)

We decided to use this one to make sib cross.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2017)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 24, 2017)

really nice coloring and form on top one


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2017)

Great colour. Petals look short.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 24, 2017)

Good color and wide petals. I too thought they were a little short until I realized that I was not seeing the ends. Mike


----------



## paworsport (Feb 24, 2017)

And what about this one for the color ? 
oke:


----------



## Chien (Feb 24, 2017)

orchid527 said:


> Good color and wide petals. I too thought they were a little short until I realized that I was not seeing the ends. Mike


Yes, the petals are short. This year in Taiwan, many sanderianums make flower in many nurseries, the petals of these sanderianums are short even they had ever been 90 CM, so I don't much care the short petals on this first time bloomer.


----------



## Chien (Feb 24, 2017)

paworsport said:


> And what about this one for the color ?
> oke:


The color is so red and deep, especially on its pouch. Great!


----------



## Barry (Feb 24, 2017)

Chien said:


> We decided to use this one to make sib cross.



I am on the waiting list!


----------



## JAB (Feb 24, 2017)

How do I get on the waiting list??? :drool:
Nicely done!


----------



## Chien (Feb 24, 2017)

Barry said:


> I am on the waiting list!


I will tell our friend about this


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2017)

Why do you think the petals are short this year?


----------



## emydura (Feb 24, 2017)

Amazing colour.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome ribbons!


----------



## Chien (Feb 24, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Why do you think the petals are short this year?


Many of my friends' sanderianums only make 40cm long petals this year, and those can make 60~90cm petals before.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Feb 25, 2017)

Gorgeous color! I wish I got one like this


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 25, 2017)

Excellent culture results, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2017)

Chien said:


> Many of my friends' sanderianums only make 40cm long petals this year, and those can make 60~90cm petals before.



Too hot, too cold?


----------



## Chien (Feb 25, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Too hot, too cold?


Many sanderianums make flowers this year in Taiwan Paphio growers' garden this year, more than ever, but many people are not satisfied about the quality. Indeed it is too hot this winter here, and very few rain, but we still don't have conclusion about the reason.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank-you.


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 2, 2017)

As yellow as the leaves appear, it is possible that it is getting a very high amount of light for what it usually prefers? Could that account for the extra red in the blooms?


----------



## Chien (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes the leaves are more yellow, but I am not sure if it was caused by the old growing media or by the sunlight.
By the way, the other sanderianums in the same place do not have this kind of color.


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 3, 2017)

Chien said:


> Many sanderianums make flowers this year in Taiwan Paphio growers' garden this year, more than ever, but many people are not satisfied about the quality. Indeed it is too hot this winter here, and very few rain, but we still don't have conclusion about the reason.



My sandies can make between 55-65 cms this year.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 4, 2017)

Really lovely. Good luck with the cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks really red.


----------



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

One of my all time favorite species all so lovely flower wise


----------



## Paul (Mar 11, 2017)

very nice!!


----------

